# I'm Germinating My Seeds Right Now...



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 6, 2008)

First time, I dampened 2 paper towels, put about 12 seeds on that, put another 2 damp paper towels on top, and shut the lid on tupperware container, and put it over a heater register with clothes over i t t o  protect from sun. I have some questions:
1)There was no heat coming out of the register, but I read that it's good to have the container "warm" the only thing I could think of was putting a cornbag by it (like the ones you use for a backache) and microwaved the bag for 2 minutes and put it under the container, did this OVERheat it?

and


2) If the paper towels are too wet, can that be detrimental?


----------



## bznuts (Apr 6, 2008)

prolly wasnt overheated 

for the paper towels, basically the wetter the better


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

Just keep the paper towels wet and roots should be poking out in the next few days. As soon as they crack and the root is poking out a little bit, plant them. I wouldn't worry about trying to keep them warm. As long as they are at room temperature, they should sprout just fine. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## wassup (Apr 7, 2008)

i put mine in a small container with paper towels.......then sit my router on top of it.......works just fine for me..................couple of day´s and baby roots start to appear.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 7, 2008)

i place mine on top of my hotwater tank, and then put the heating on, the box steams up a little, but then you have a warm moist condition which is what your looking for. personally i think the heat pack will work a treat, in fact, i have a few lying around i think ill give it a try. i will be starting my seeds soon too


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 7, 2008)

I ended up just putting them on top of the freezer...Figured I'd just take a risk with the other people living here and hope they don't look up there in the next couple days, which they usually don't anyways


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 10, 2008)

Still haven't even cracked yet...


----------



## snuggles (Apr 10, 2008)

Are they bag seed? What color are the seeds?


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 12, 2008)

Bag seeds, and dark green...


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 13, 2008)

the seeds may not be developed properly, do you have any brown 1s? they would work better. keep them in a plastic food bag, wrapped in a thin Tshirt on top of a heater/radiator (only on a low heat). on top of the freezer may not be warm enough for them to germ.


----------



## Old Toby (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey man I just put my beans in the ground today, 5 lowryder feminised
Havent done lowryder yet so should be fun, and another 5 going in in 2 weeks!
Good luck on the germinating, mine took 3 days this time round....


----------



## headband (Apr 13, 2008)

green seeds, uh ohh.


----------



## toddypotseed (Apr 13, 2008)

The method i have found to be the most reliable is like you the damp paper towels but i placethem  in a baggie and put in sock drawer and i have found that the striped ones tend to germinate most easily and are most viable. It should only take no more than a week for them to pop open


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 13, 2008)

Are you talking about the striped socks.  So striped socks in your drawer will germ your seeds better than white socks. I have heard black socks soke up heat did you try germing them with black socks in the drayer. Slim


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 13, 2008)

What about green seeds?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 14, 2008)

it means the beans arent fully developed, and so they probably arent strong enough to germinate. seeds should be brown, with a tiger stripe look about them.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is there anyway I could get these ones to work?


----------



## Old Toby (Apr 14, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> Is there anyway I could get these ones to work?



Hey man have you tried putting your beans in a jar of water and leave them over night till they sink to the bottom and then try germ them, works for me everytime!


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks...Should I try that even though they have been in wet paper towels?


----------



## Old Toby (Apr 14, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> Thanks...Should I try that even though they have been in wet paper towels?




Yeah man I did it this year, I forgot to soak the seeds prior to germination!
What I did was just popped those seeds in a jam jar full of water and they fell to the bottom with in a few hours and then I put them back in the paper towels and that did the job grand!
Hope it works dude......


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## Old Toby (Apr 15, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> Thanks man




Let us know how you get on...........................


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 15, 2008)

tried it last night and they all immediately fell to the bottom, so I waited until morning and started germing them again. one seed looked like i t had a little root strand so I planted that in a peat pot. It is only like 40 or so here, but in my car it is about 75 degrees or so...I ended up putting some in my back window of the car....I planted 3 seeds directly with no germing to see what happens with those, but I didn't bring them in last night and it felt like the bottom of the soil was froze this morning.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 15, 2008)

ugh I'm getting so frustrated at this...Patience is definately a virtue that needs work


----------



## Old Toby (Apr 16, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> ugh I'm getting so frustrated at this...Patience is definately a virtue that needs work



If your still havin trouble it probably is the seeds dude, they might be a bit immature or something......


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm getting some White Widow seeds from my buddy tomorrow...


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 19, 2008)

I got 20 WW seeds Germinating now, they have been germing for about 24 hours now and haven't cracked yet  I'm starting to feel hopeless...These seeds are more of a tan color but still have some green


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 19, 2008)

Ive had seeds pop from 24 to 96 hours, and some not at all then i put them in soil and they sprung up after not germing for 4 days. It just takes a lil time.


----------



## GrowRebel (Apr 19, 2008)

The way I germanate my seeds is to put them in a cup of water and put them it a warm place ... my flower level is ideal ... I cover them to keep the light out ... after 48 hours I get sprouts ... perhaps you are not keeping the seeds contantly warm with no more than a 10 degree drop at night ... 

... good luck to you ... :hubba:


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm I'll try keeping the temp better


----------



## karmacat (Apr 20, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> I got 20 WW seeds Germinating now, they have been germing for about 24 hours now and haven't cracked yet



Sometimes it just takes longer,don't give up hope yet..:aok:


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 20, 2008)

What a wonderful 4/20 present! I am overcome with joy, almost all my seeds have cracked and have a definate white root popping out of them...


----------



## brushybill (Apr 20, 2008)

been following this thread for a few days,  thats great news on your seeds, so did all of your seeds sprout or just the ww?


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 20, 2008)

Get them in some good soil before the tap root grows too long by the time its showing from the seed hull  you should plant them. Plant them root down. Good luck


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 21, 2008)

I decided to just do the WW, and forget about the bagseed. I planted most of them last night at 10:30pm with the mainroot pointing up, becauseafter everything I read it said it is better to do it that way, because there is a natural bend that occurs in the root, and if you point it downwards it takes more energy for it to turn twice.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 21, 2008)

3 more cracked and had root showing so I went and planted them in peat pots like the rest for a total of 9 planted so far..


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds good so far. Looks like the start of a great grow. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks bro, I won't be posting any pics until harvest time though ...Or unless I have a problem (God forbid, knock on wood)


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

No pics until harvest... That's too bad. We would love to see them. I wish you the best of luck with them though. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 22, 2008)

good on ya for getting decent seeds, now your on the right track. shame about the pics, but it will keep me in anticioation for harvest pics


----------



## Old Toby (Apr 22, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> What a wonderful 4/20 present! I am overcome with joy, almost all my seeds have cracked and have a definate white root popping out of them...



Its about time eh?!:hubba:
Well done on the germination dude!
Look afeter those lil seedlings man......


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay so since they have germed successfully (only those 9 though ) I put them in peat pots and placed them outside, and have watered them twice but very little water (Soil was moist when I first planted them). What is an average window of waiting time to see the actual plant break through the soil? Like a week nad a half?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 22, 2008)

na, a couple days and you will see the 1st 1 mate


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw one that had two leafs today I was sooo excited, there is a few more that are going to have leaves soon like 5 I think. The other ones idk about I might've muffed them up when I was planting them


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

They will sprout in due time. Give them a week. If they don't show themselves in a week, get rid of them and plant more. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 27, 2008)

I almost cried today. I went away for the weekend, and I had my plants on a 2x4 in peat pots, so I moved them further away from my house to make me feel safer. Well, I went out this morning after a long night of rain, and all the pots were broken due to the rain, and soil went everywhere. Of course it was just set on the ground, but luckily I found most of my plants the little girls them. But this is going to stink idk if they will survive now, I put them in their 3.5 gallon pots now but idk if they'll survive


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 27, 2008)

damn bro i feel for you. I have to go away in a 2 weeks for about a week and I'm stressing too. Not sure whats going to happen. If they're all floppy you might try staking them up with a toothpick or something  til they straighten up. worked for me. good luck man, hope errthing works.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looked at them today and I have 7 out of 9 still growing that look fine. It is going to be 31 tonight so I took Hick's advice from another thread and cut some soda bottles up to cover them in hopes of them not getting frosted


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (May 18, 2008)

Somehow all my plants that started getting "rigid" leaves have all disappeared, gone. no tracks, no marks of dug up soil, no plants fallen out of pots, just gone.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 18, 2008)

Quite mysterious. Did they get buried or covered up? That happened to me once.


----------



## REDz (May 18, 2008)

wassup said:
			
		

> i put mine in a small container with paper towels.......then sit my router on top of it.......works just fine for me..................couple of day´s and baby roots start to appear.


 
Thats exactly what I did and 11 out of 12 seeds cracked, So not to bad of a ratio  .


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 18, 2008)

i've always just soaked my seeds for 5 hours in a glass of ph adjusted water(6.2-6.6),then i'd  either put them between 3 or 4 wet paper towels (with the seeds between the paper towels) on a paper plate inside a big zip lock bag and put em inside my dresser drawer.or i'd just put them in a glass with ph adjusted water (6.2-6.6) then i'd put the glass in a dark cabinet and i've always got 95-100% germination ratios (usually 100%) =) never a problem.


----------



## The Beat Hit (May 19, 2008)

o no man!!
they would of been kinda big to
like a few inches at least i wonder how they just left?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 20, 2008)

lol,plants just dont up and leave (obviously)
if they werent there and they werent in the dirt,its safe to say you got a thief somewhere around you,a pretty bad thief at that i mean come on,3 inch plants.Thats funny stuff =) anyways,good luck dude


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jun 5, 2008)

Still have yet to get new seeds


----------



## darin1972 (Jun 5, 2008)

after reading all 3 pages this style was not mentioned it's precracking the seed.. what i do is do the 24hr soak then take a tweezers put the seed between the tweezers point end out and give a little squeese, you will here it crack (this is the metheod being used with af strains) then i do the paper towel  way and in 4 - 8 hours all have tap roots.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jun 12, 2008)

I got 176 for free today. going to germ about 30 of them


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 12, 2008)

How did you get so many? What kind?


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jun 12, 2008)

someone I know gave me bagseed


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jun 12, 2008)

I planted 11 of these seeds, un germed, in 16oz. plastic cups for right now. I'm going to germ about another 25 cause I know some won't sprout, and some will be males. I was to anxious to wait so I just dropped those 11 beans in tonight and see what pops up in a week...that and it's kinda late starting in the season


----------



## MotaMomma (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey , my question is for any northern California growers........do you think it's too late in the season to sprout seeds for an outside grow??? Thanks for your help.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jun 16, 2008)

Only 3/25 seeds have cracked that I'm germing, still no root. I checked my 11 plants outside tat I planted and no green, so I dug into a few of them and they have root. I talked to the person who I got them from and he/she said that it took he/she about a week to successfully germ them. So, I went to another person and she/he is getting some different seeds for me tonight, hopefully these germ quicker. I read that late "crackers" have crappy genetics.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 16, 2008)

MotaMomma said:
			
		

> Hey , my question is for any northern California growers........do you think it's too late in the season to sprout seeds for an outside grow??? Thanks for your help.


 
it is getting a little late in the season to start, but no harm trying. if you've got seeds, you minus well try a few..
the way the summers going (up here in bc anyway) i think it's going to be a wonky grow year anyway. 

hopefully if you can kick them into bud early, you may be able to harvest before they start to get moldy.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jun 18, 2008)

12 seeds germed, so I have a total of 23 plants in the "ground". 3 plants have actually shown leaves except for one a slug ate the leafs off (GRRRR) but I just put in the germed seeds last night.


----------



## Budboy (Jun 18, 2008)

I germinated my seeds in 36 hours, i used wet paper towels in between two plates, with a heating pad on top. Worked great, and fast!:shocked:


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jun 23, 2008)

So mad the snails and slugs keep eating my plants!!! I'm about ready to throw down mounds of salt around my plants


----------



## kaotik (Jun 23, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> So mad the snails and slugs keep eating my plants!!! I'm about ready to throw down mounds of salt around my plants


 
just buy some slug bait.. won't bother your plants as much as a bunch of salt could (i don't know if it would, but you wouldn't think a bunch of salt would be good for them)


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 26, 2008)

Slug bait works great.  I put it out every two weeks.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jun 27, 2008)

I coulden't get that, I'm broke. I got some salt from my house and went around and surrounded the cups with a salt mound


----------



## Melissa (Jun 27, 2008)

*what about slug pellets from the $1 stores *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

Porridge oats is a natural way to kill slugs and snails and does not harm nature, the oats swell inside the snails and slugs and they pop a gut, not a nice way to go, but it works.

Birds do not get poisoned eating the dead gastropoda.


----------



## wildmerman66 (Jun 30, 2008)

A friend of mine is setting up a nice garden 4' by 4' by 2' as recommended using a mixture of some soil from the hole which was dug, which was pretty rich, Black Velvet Black Kow Manure Compost 50lb., Earth's Finest Peat Humus, and Black Velvet Black Kow Premium Topsoil.  He wants to also add some sand and fresh seaweed out of the Pacific Ocean, eggshells, organic mulch and whatever else in the soil mixture that may help these OG Kush seeds be the best that they can be that are germinating in wet sponges and rags on a plate which constantly has water.  The plate is lying on a comforter roofed under a cardboard box with the rest of the comforter wrapped around the cardboard box.  Room is kept closed and warm.  Seeds are sprouting NOW.  In which direction does my friend put the sprout into the ground???

What type of ratio should my friend use with this mixture, using 5 gallon buckets?
Should my friend layer the sand and soil mixture in 1/4" intervals or mix the sand into the soil mixture?
What brand of store bought nutrients EXCLUDING MiracleGro, should my friend use?
And how would he use the diatomaceous earth???
My friend says that he has researched that vermiculite has asbestos in it, what do you guys know about it?
By the way, my friend wants to keep this garden ORGANIC...


----------

